# when it's not



## lonekimono (Jun 5, 2003)

OK i have one how do you know when it's not kenpo??

this should be good:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jun 5, 2003)

When it doesn't flow, and also when it doesn't follow the same basics and principles we are taught... But that would give us a hard time differenciating kenpo from kung fu, wouldn't it? 
Luckily, in other thread it's been said that kenpo is the japanese for kungfu/chuanfa


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 5, 2003)

I agree kenpomachine, lets see what other people say??





> club/stick/Bat,,,,,what the hell they all hurt.      G Elmer(ACKKS)


 :asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *OK i have one how do you know when it's not kenpo??
> 
> this should be good:asian: *



Good question.....but entirely subjective. It would depend on the practitioner and what he wants out of HIS/HER art. If you want to focus on or learn somthing I think you can already find it within the system but what a practitioner focuses on or expounds into THEIR kenpo is entirely up to them.

So when is it not kenpo? When the practitioner decides it doesnt fit into his style or give any value to their way of learning the system based on sound principles and philosophies.

My answer would be slapping your ankles while kicking above your head wouldnt be kenpo, but hey whatever gets ya going


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey brain how about a backfist while stepping forward with an elbow(samehand) and than a smack to the old qazueeis 
if you get my meaning:rofl:


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *Hey brain how about a backfist while stepping forward with an elbow(samehand) and than a smack to the old qazueeis
> if you get my meaning:rofl: *



Brain or Brian its all subjective  But yeah that sounds like it would leave a mark on someone anyways


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 5, 2003)

sorry brian, you can all me ray,or you can call me jay, or you can call me jay jay, or you can call me j,j,  jr. but please  call me George, or jorge  , it's just one of them days:rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *sorry brian, you can all me ray,or you can call me jay, or you can call me jay jay, or you can call me j,j,  jr. but please  call me George, or jorge  , it's just one of them days:rofl: *



How about Ray Jay?  HAHA!  :rofl:


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *How about Ray Jay?  HAHA!  :rofl: *




For the life of me I cant remember what that was from?!?!


----------



## Kirk (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *For the life of me I cant remember what that was from?!?! *



Before your time .. it's from a Miller Lite commercial I remember
correctly .. might've been budweiser.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 5, 2003)

I was just playing along with the whole naming convention....:shrug:


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey guys it was from SNL i think, but i also think kirk is right, but it was kind of fun


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *For the life of me I cant remember what that was from?!?! *


Ya doesn't have to call me Johnson.  My name is Raymond Jay Johnson Junior.  Now you can call me Ray, or you can call me Jay, or you can call me Johnny, or you can call me Sonny, or you can call me Ray Jay, or you can call me R.J, or you can call me R.J.J., or you can call me R.J.J.Jr., but ya doesn't have to call me Johnson.:asian: 

The fountain of useless information,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## KenpoDragon (Jun 5, 2003)

Do you guys make these threads to see who's going to strike at who? Come on boys, this sounds WAY TOO MUCH like another current thread.

:asian: KenpoDragon


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 5, 2003)

When you get my age the mind makes you do things


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *When you get my age the mind makes you do things   *



Amen brother George! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 6, 2003)

Can i pass around the plate?? :shrug: .oh yes what made me this way ?? you see back in 1978 MR Dennis Tosten said 
"do you want to see a teq called the PEN teq?"
i said yes ,he thew a ballpoint pen at me and it hit me in my head
well what can you do?,does that make it kenpo?


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *When you get my age the mind makes you do things   *



Or it makes you NOT do things....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lonekimono_*
> When you get my age the mind makes you do things
> *



Like......:fart: 

:lol:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *you see back in 1978 MR Dennis Tosten said
> "do you want to see a teq called the PEN teq?"
> i said yes ,he thew a ballpoint pen at me and it hit me in my head
> well what can you do?,does that make it kenpo? *



Sure, why not? He used enviornment, range, and utilized whatever weapon he had laying around. :rofl: .

I had a guy talk to me once about self-defense while I was drinking my water. This was casual conversation by the way. He had asked me at the moment what I would do if approached and attacked. So I said; at this moment I would try to talk my way out of the situation. If that didn't work I'd move on to throwing my ice cold water in their face then bringing on my own attack.  Is that right or wrong? Could I use a 32 ounce cup of ice cold water to my advantage? Is that still kenpo? In my book sure.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Like......:fart:
> 
> :lol: *




I know some people that can do that....at any age!  LOL!  :rofl:


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 6, 2003)

Dennis i was just having fun  and jay it sure was kenpo:asian: 
and what  makes it not kenpo??  well look at this

          K  E  N  P  O   thats kenpo       K  E  N  D  O  well you do the math


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey George...

Doesn't KENPO really boil down to CAN DO?

Just curious.  Always thought that "Where fist meets flesh is pure karate".

Way I learned Kenpo was that if you saw something that was useful it could become Kenpo.


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 6, 2003)

I was just having fun, what with everything thats been going on in these post 
but you are right,and just remember if you move like a robot:shrug:  well then i don't think that can be kenpo, or can it?
now mine you i do have a student 52 years old (purple belt)
that moves like that, but like you said it's still kenpo,but it's like draging your finger nails down a blackboard:rofl: 
:asian: :asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *I know some people that can do that....at any age!  LOL!  :rofl: *


Sometimes silent, always deadly.:rofl: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes, 
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 6, 2003)

Randy have you ever went in though the out door   try it sometime


----------



## KenpoDave (Jun 6, 2003)

...it doesn't work.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 7, 2003)

So... KenpDave ....

If it works it is, by definition, Kenpo? :lol:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *Randy have you ever went in though the out door   try it sometime
> 
> *


I'll not even pretend to know what you're talking about here, but the way you recommend it, I'm sure you're an expert at it, whatever it is.:idunno: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh.


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 7, 2003)

Randy i think you took what i said the wrong way,
that was meant as a kenpo term,but as i see you don't list your art! so i understand that you don't know what i was talking about
you see if you go out the door the right way that would be like doing "ram and the eagle" ( ideal phase) now after you get to know this teq  do it again,but now graff something with it,or do what MR PARKER did look at yourself in reverse,
but the other part of what i said was an old led zepplen song
(i think i spelled that wrong).
but let me ask what is your art??:asian: :asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *Randy i think you took what i said the wrong way,
> that was meant as a kenpo term,but as i see you don't list your art! so i understand that you don't know what i was talking about
> you see if you go out the door the right way that would be like doing "ram and the eagle" ( ideal phase) now after you get to know this teq  do it again,but now graff something with it,or do what MR PARKER did look at yourself in reverse,
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me.  I didn't take what you said in any particular way, I just didn't understand what you meant and was looking for clarification.  I think a lot of misunderstandings occur in these posts due to the fact that we can only read the words and not see expressions or hear tone of voice.   
I don't list much about myself on my profile because I'm nothing special and I didn't figure anyone would be that interested.  My primary art is Kenpo.  I tend to fall into the Tracy's camp (my instructor was Jay T. Will).  I have also recently (as of April 2001) taken up the practice of T'ai Chi Ch'uan for the purpose of re-habing my shoulder after having been in an auto accident and having surgery.  
Thank you again for getting back to me.  Since I don't study EPAK I often need clarifications in terminology.:asian: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 7, 2003)

OK ,oh by the way JAY T WILL was a great man i knew him well, i also started in the TRACYS camp back in the day (1965) and went on to MR PARKER, if you get some time go to my web site and you will see what i'm about today.




> strike before the iron's hot,that way you won't get burned


 :asian: :asian: :rofl:


----------

